# Food Pictures



## bacaraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my Luna Hibiscus they are in Full bloom finally after a very slow start this year. I'm getting about 3-5 blooms a day with around 40 visible buds developing right now on the whole plant. So I figure it should be blooming well into October. These are HUGE blooms the CD is standard size for reference purposes. 



















This is one of my older smaller stranger Hibiscus, I have no clue the name of it but love the spots that the flowers get.


----------



## alice (Aug 22, 2008)

o wow they are beautiful 

x


----------



## Isa (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great Pics, those are some very large blooms. I like the last pic with the spots, extreamly unusual looking blossom.


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2008)

Great shots. Are the big (cd ones) hardy, and the red one with the spots ...is that tropical? I have two hardy ones. with light green leaves, and they haven't bloomed yet. Does that mean that they won't bloom until next Spring? This is the first year for them. The tropical one, with the dark leaves, I take inside for the winter and repot again in the Spring and it blooms like crazy.


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine are all planted in the ground and stay green year round, but I'm in temperature zone 9/10. they usually start blooming in April-May and continue until mid September or later. My Luna (the big one) kinda got shocked because I had to transplant it in April. We had a very dry spring this year and I somewhat neglected watering so its my fault that they are so late in blooming.


----------

